# MKIV Jetta OEM HID(city lights) + Hella Micro DE fog lights wiring



## namaskar2003 (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to retrofit my 02 Jetta with OEM HIDs. I am in the process of getting OEM HIDs, 10-12 adapter and EuroSwitch. I also purchased Hella Micro DE foglight kit.
I am clear on DRL disabling and low beam (steering column signal stack) wiring fix from previous posts. I am not clear on two topics.
1) What do I need to use city lights. I think I need EuroSwitch but not clear on wiring changes.
2) The Hella Mirco DE foglight kit came with remote. Should I leave it with remote or wire into EuroSwitch. Can I make those DRLs. Is it a major concern to use fogs with a turbo(1.8T)? 
TIA


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

1) no wiring changes
2) wire using relay to the switch
Not a big deal with the intercooler. If it bothers you that much, you can dremel the vents to give it more airflow


----------



## namaskar2003 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thank you very much for the clarification


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Jetta OEM HID(city lights) + Hella Micro DE fog lights wiring (namaskar2003)*

I never purchased a euro switch for using my mk4 OEM xenons. You would have to bend a pin back on the OEM switch if you want to run these headlights though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

